# FLAC playback with Juk



## mgp (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,
I can't play FLAC files with Juk. Reading through this bug report:


> There are two requirements for file playback. Playback has to be supported by
> the backend (either aRts, gstreamer, or aKode), and the file type has to be
> supported by taglib.


Apparently taglib works for me because I can load flac files and see their titles, etc. But when I hit "play" nothing happens. I only have gstreamer for backend and of course multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good which, according to the documentation, supports FLAC (en|de)coding.
Does anyone else have this problem? And does anyone have a solution? 

This is what I have:

```
Juk 3.6.3
KDE 4.6.5
flac 1.2.1
gstreamer 0.10.35
gstreamer-plugins-good 0.10.30
phonon-gstreamer 4.5.1
```

10x


----------

